# Pup from Poodles in Upstate NY?



## Minipoopo0 (Jul 28, 2015)

*Horrible experience*

Decided to post as thread instead


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Well I think that good breeders should be an open book, but sometimes I think that many of them have better dog communication skills than people communication skills.
On the other hand, I know that it was not your question, you were just parroting it, but I can see how asking "would you take the puppy back after 3 years if it has a defect would make one think "what kind of person thinks about returning a puppy if they find it has a defect after three years"? Every reputable breeder that I have ever spoken to has offered, without my asking, that they would always take a puppy back at any point in their lifetime, but why would I ask them that? They would have to pry my poodle out of my dead hands before they would get her back. Sorry to say, just that question combined with you being a first time dog owner, would be a huge, waving red flags for a caring breeder.
So your choices are to either call her and see if you can explain yourself in a better light, or take a lesson and do better next time!


----------



## Minipoopo0 (Jul 28, 2015)

Oh that was actually my question and not from the documents. I got it from posts on this forum. I asked her the question because I had read somewhere on this forum that some genetic defects don't show up until 3 years in, so a sign of a good breeder is that she won't put a time limit on when the puppy can be brought back. Not saying I would of course. The reason I asked the question was to help gauge if she really cared about her dogs. But I see now how it could have been interpreted. 

With that said, I don't think that was the question she cared about. It was the fact that I was asking for the dogs' health tests, and she couldn't understand why I didn't just trust her that they have been done.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

I do think that you have a right to see all health testing before sending in a deposit. But like N2 said, it is very easy for the written word to be misinterpreted, and clearly something in that email offended her.
As for you question about late appearing genetic health problems, in the future I might word that "How would you help me if a genetic problem did crop up 2-3 years down the road" As a buyer, the response that 
I would want to hear is "I would refund your purchase price up to the full amount towards any needed medical care", as "I would take back the dog and give you your money back" would be meaningless to me!

And you know, as a first time buyer, you are really going to have to work overtime to prove yourself to a breeder who can pick and choose their buyers. Did you know that statistics show that 50 percent of all dogs will not live out their life in their first home? Well your breeder knows that, and that is why they have to be very cautious, and one feeling of uneasiness will make them say "nope, onto the next one". Don't wait for them to ask, talk to them about how much this puppy means to you, tell them about training books that you have read, tell them about puppy classes that you have been investigating, ask them what they think the ideal age to spay or neuter is, ask them what they think of clicker training, ask them how high your puppy gates should be, ask them what is the best type of training collar, ask their opinion on pet health insurance. Once they have a good feel for what kind of dog parent you will be, anything that you may ask them is likely to be taken in a much more positive light!
Just stick with it, think out and practice what you need to say and how to say it a bit more, and the effort will be well worth it when you find the right match!


----------

